
Éric Carrel buys back Withings a supposed €30M 2 years after $170M sale to Nokia - Aissen
https://www.nokia.com/en_int/news/releases/2018/05/31/nokia-closes-the-sale-of-its-digital-health-business
======
Aissen
This article (french) says that the buy-back price shouldn't be over €30M:

[http://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high-
tech/2018/05/31/32001-20...](http://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high-
tech/2018/05/31/32001-20180531ARTFIG00167-comment-nokia-a-revendu-withings-a-
son-fondateur-eric-carreel.php)

